# Dubai radio stations - all playing classical music?! Anyone know why?



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Went out in the car today and noticed that nearly all the radio stations were playing classical music - Dubai Eye, Virgin, Radio 2 - and they're ll playing the same!

Any idea why?!


----------



## robbo265 (Nov 22, 2014)

Emanef said:


> Went out in the car today and noticed that nearly all the radio stations were playing classical music - Dubai Eye, Virgin, Radio 2 - and they're ll playing the same! Any idea why?!


 i noticed the same on the weekend, i guess its mourning music for the late Saudi King.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Dubai Eye and Virgin are playing exactly the same music


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

All radio stations are either reciting Quran or playing classical music due to the death of king Abduallah, king of Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Three days mourning from Friday


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah, thans guys. A nice weekend off for those all those DJs too then...!


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

Emanef said:


> Went out in the car today and noticed that nearly all the radio stations were playing classical music - Dubai Eye, Virgin, Radio 2 - and they're ll playing the same!
> 
> Any idea why?!


Let me guess............:confused2:


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

I've hardly seen any news, and I didn't know they'd be bothered about that here, how was I supposed to know it was for that?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Emanef said:


> I've hardly seen any news, and I didn't know they'd be bothered about that here, how was I supposed to know it was for that?


Check out Dubai TV stations and MBC and you'll find it's on there too. It always happens here when one of the GCC rulers passes away. It's a sign of respect. Many years back, we went through a spate of people passing away and I kept a stock of CDs in my car as a contingency plan. All will be back to normal by tomorrow morning.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Emanef said:


> I've hardly seen any news, and I didn't know they'd be bothered about that here, how was I supposed to know it was for that?


There's nothing like knowing a bit about the place you are living, its customs and its people.

It might stop you getting locked up one day so do pay attention to what Johnny Foreigner is doing especially when you are living in their house.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

You make it sound like I'll get useful information from the well controlled media out here....!

I listen to Dubai Eye sometimes, I've just not over the last week, and the only English speaking news channels on our telly I've noticed are CNN, BBC World, Euronews and an English speaking Russian news channel. I knew that SA King had died, but I hadn't seen anything that suggested three days of mourning meant a radio blackout.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I was rather thinking some important classic composer has passed away in the last days but apparently this was not the case. I did hear about King of Saudi death but had not clue it would have such an impact on the local radios. Anyway, good to know.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The news was still being broadcasted on the radio as it was on Dubai One, etc. it was all in the papers too of course.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Malbec said:


> I was rather thinking some important classic composer has passed away in the last days but apparently this was not the case. I did hear about King of Saudi death but had not clue it would have such an impact on the local radios. Anyway, good to know.


You'd be surprised by just how widespread the mourning and results will be. We were in Bahrain in our early expat years and I was in the office when it was announced that Sheik Isa of Bahrain had passed.

Have never seen so much wailing and grief, not just from the girls. Although I have to admit he was one of the good ones, we missed him.

That then led to days and days of neither television or radio, back then all media was under the thumb of the government, none of your OSN/E-Life/Du etc.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It depends on who passes. The King of Saudi Arabia, being custodian of the two mosques in the Holy land, is of course a big deal. 

When Sheikh Zayed died, it was 40 days of mourning across the UAE. Radio was off for about 3 weeks. Started with the Koran, then classical music, then back to normal - that's the way it goes.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Hotels were not serving alcohol for 3 days as well, but bottle shops were open.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Anyway - good way of introducing some culture to some of our expats from less developed regions like Scotland and Ireland


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

arabianhorse said:


> Hotels were not serving alcohol for 3 days as well, but bottle shops were open.


Yes they were. Just no 'live' entertainment.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Out of coursity, you people can take a look at the local news of the place where you live! Dah!!


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Yes they were. Just no 'live' entertainment.


Lucky you. We were at the Viceroy Abu Dhabi on Friday, and they werent serving.


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Eng.Khaled said:


> Out of coursity, you people can take a look at the local news of the place where you live! Dah!!


I'll counter your patronising with pedantry... SA is not in the UAE so is international news, not local. 

And the quality of reporting of ME news on ME websites is usually so biased they're hardly worth looking it. 

Dah.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Emanef said:


> .
> 
> Dah


Is Dah the local equivalent of Duh ?

Tried looking in the local rag but couldn't find nuthin'


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Emanef said:


> I'll counter your patronising with pedantry... SA is not in the UAE so is international news, not local.


I'll counter your geographic illiteracy 

The actions in the UAE in relation to KSA, are UAE news.

You won't find any news about UAE radio stations in the KSA section


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

arabianhorse said:


> Is Dah the local equivalent of Duh ?


I was quoting his use... I was guessing it was the same


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

My experience of local UAE news is that usually consists of traffic issues, events being promoted, sport or whatever international celebrities are visiting.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Radio 1 had music that was borderline 90s porno-funk. Not that I'd know what that sounded like.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

:rockon:




twowheelsgood said:


> I'll counter your geographic illiteracy
> 
> The actions in the UAE in relation to KSA, are UAE news.
> 
> You won't find any news about UAE radio stations in the KSA section


----------

